

Kill Y Combinator - brianstorms
http://blog.moviegoer.com/post/16333492475/kill-y-combinator

======
phaus
When the whims of an American special interest group are catered to at the
possible expense of the entire global economy, not to mention the entire
world's freedom of speech, I consider it only natural and responsible to
desire Hollywood's destruction.

Successful business is about finding new ways to create value for your
customers. It's not supposed to be about spending every last cent they give
you in an attempt to undermine their rights.

~~~
malandrew
Completely agree. I value rights and freedom more than the industry that
produces TV shows and movies. If Hollywood were to disappear, TV shows and
movies would still be produced. A form of art only disappears when people
cease to practice it of their own volition.

YC's RFS really was more about creating competition that debases the power
that MPAA and RIAA supporting companies wield via dilution.

More forms of entertainment => less power any form of entertainment has to
impact legislation and government.

The Internet produces a myriad of entertainment filters from which one is free
to choose. The Hollywood system produces a small number of filters curated by
a handful of people in one one city in one state in one country of the World.
Diversity is more valuable and Hollywood threatens that.

Do I lament the loss of a species? Certainly. But if it is necessary to
preserve the ecosystem, so be it.

------
Apocryphon
I think this is an article that focuses on the inflammatory title of pg's
article, without really looking into his points in-depth. I really don't see
how the author of the piece really disagrees with pg.

------
b0o
interesting to see this on news.yc but i got an error message.

